# UDWR On-Line Survey



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

I just wanted to say thanks for all of your responses to the online survey. So far we have had over 1100 responses and over 700 write-in ideas. I have also had a wealth of emails and handwritten responses as well. The survey will be up and running for the remainder of this week and then I will summarize the information and try to sift through for common themes and good ideas. The feedback this year has been tremendous and unexpected. I just took a peek this morning and several of the write-in ideas look like they have merit so I am excited to get a look at the rest. I hope that everybody understands that not everyone will be happy with the management over all no matter what. Some people want larger fish and more restrictive regulations and then on the other side there are people who want more fish, smaller fish and fewer regulations. 

Once again Thanks so much for your interest in Utah's fisheries. Our job is ensuring that we manage your fisheries with your interest in mind. Sometimes biology makes that impossible but we will strive to be the best we can for the anglers. 


Drew Cushing 
Sportfish Coordinator 
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Drew,
Thank you and Amy, for letting us know about the survey.
The interaction between the DWR and the Public has never been better.
The survey and the Open Houses have been great additions.
Keep up the great work,
Grandpa D.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, thanks Drew!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm glad the DWR has made a solid effort to reach out and communicate with their public. They've done more than they "have to" and I hope everybody can appreciate that from them.


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

LOAH said:


> I'm glad the DWR has made a solid effort to reach out and communicate with their public. They've done more than they "have to" and I hope everybody can appreciate that from them.


+1

Thank you


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:O--O--O:

An update on the recent survey..

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... anges.html


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the update sawsman. 

I wonder how people will like the idea of a community pond managed for larger fish. I would support the idea and would probably go there if it were closer to where I live. I just wonder if there will be many people that fight the idea.

The other ideas sound good too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very interesting results. Here are the 4 main general ideas that they listed were reported to them. (Quoted from linked report)

"* More chances to catch big fish.

The anglers said they'd be willing to accept stricter regulations if the regulations gave them a better chance to land some "lunkers."
* More fishing waters in cities and towns across Utah.

Called community waters, these waters provide great, close-to-home fishing for anglers of all ages.
* Regulation changes at certain waters.

Willard Bay Reservoir, Lost Creek Reservoir and Panguitch Lake were three waters that topped the list.
* More enforcement of fishing regulations at waters across Utah."



The first one intrigues me a bit. It sounds like a large percentage of anglers don't want more rules simplification after all and would rather see more "quality" or "trophy" fisheries managed individually for bigger fish. 

Just as I thought -Ov- .


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Drew. Don't be stranger, come around more often.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree with having more waters in the state managed for trophy fish. I understand the need for areas where kids can go and catch a bunch but I dont think all of our waters need to be that way.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

trout bum said:


> I agree with having more waters in the state managed for trophy fish. I understand the need for areas where kids can go and catch a bunch but I dont think all of our waters need to be that way.


That's the key. Balance.
Now with the addition of Community Ponds, we have even more places to take kids fishing.
One other thing.
Waters that have special regulations can still be great catching waters. Slot limits, for example allow for the taking of smaller fish. These fish need to be harvested in order for the slot fish to grow.


----------

